# leaky Gas and school



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

I've had bad body odor and leaky gas for four years now. I'm doing my Master's degree now. I don't even know how I went though my bachelor's degree.My mom thinks its all in my head since it doesn't happen at home. the gas jut comes out of my uncontrollably. People at my class cover their noses and make comments. I have no job and health insurance because I'm too hold. Does anyone know any doctors in NYC.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

I have been to gastrointestinal doctor and a colon and rectal surgeon, and they didn't tell me anything that I didn't figure out on my own by reading posts on this site and books at the bookstore.However, the second one did get me a referal for kegel excersises, which are supposed to help you hold in gas. I think you can go far, though, by reading about diet and excersise, and getting your intestines and liver healthy from recomendations in books and on this site.


----------



## betsy126 (Feb 7, 2005)

ive had this same problem. seriously i watch what im eating, dont eat too much of it, especially dairy, fried foods, and certain veggies. and i drink nothing but water. especially during tests and stressful times at school. good luck! i hope you feel better


----------



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks I do watch what I eat. My body odor smells like perfume or feces. I don't understand the perume part because I only wear Dove deodorant. I wear no perfume at all.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

GasProb, I see your in NY & have no Ins. Have you heard of HealthyNY? If you qualify for their program you can get on an HMO. I'm paying about $180 a month for it. Alot, but I'm at the doctor alot for IBS issues. Do a search for HealthyNY. Hope this helps!


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

I've had leaky gas since Ninth Grade and it sort of smelled like perfume back then. I think it was due to my eating a lot of pork because when I changed to eating mostly chicken and fish I didn't get the perfume smell anymore - still had the feces type odor though. I'm supposed to be doing Kegel's but haven't kept up with it as I should. The thing about exercising though is that it seemed pointless if my BMs were inconsistent. If I had C, despite trying not to push too hard, I would still hurt my rectum and get hemmorhoids and of course D does the same. In my case, I feel it's more effective to work on having consistent BMs first and then doing the exercises so you're not taking 3 steps back after each step forward. Don't they have student health insurance you could get?


----------

